# Disk sander plans



## happyflyer (Oct 5, 2013)

looking for a copy of issue #96 (August 2007) for a copy of the disk sander plans. The issue is completely sold out and they don't expect to release them on downloads any time soon. Can anyone help?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Not what you asked for but there are some here:
http://benchnotes.com/DISK SANDER /Disk_Sander.html


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

aug 2007 of what magazine?


----------



## happyflyer (Oct 5, 2013)

*Disk sander*

Aug 2007 of shopnotes mag


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I found this...
http://www.shopnotes.com/files/issues/096/multi-purpose-disk-sander.pdf









&

I may be able to send you screen shots of the full layout later tonight after I get home and check my Library.
*
I was able to obtain the PDF for this issue. If you will send me your private email I'll be happy to send you a copy of the pdf File. It's to large to post here on the forum.*


----------



## happyflyer (Oct 5, 2013)

*Thanks*

Yes that is the one I was looking for. I already have the parts list and sheet cutting layout. Do you have the entire article. Than-you Dave
My Email is [email protected]


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

PDF will be on it's way.


----------



## happyflyer (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you Article recieved Looks great. I will post pictures when doing


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

If anyone else would like these Plans or needs back issues of ShopNotes in a PDF format, Let me know and I'll be happy to oblige. Just PM me you Private email with the issue you're looking for and I'll see if it's in my library.


----------



## eznaz (Nov 18, 2012)

plans look great! I will be building one soon.


----------

